# tonsiline bottle



## amandasteele (Mar 25, 2009)

I found a tonsiline bottle with the giraffe on the front in great condition. Is it of any value?


----------



## amandasteele (Mar 25, 2009)

Sorry, I found some after reading through some posts. thanks anyway


----------



## cobaltbot (Mar 25, 2009)

Not much value but they are a cool looking bottle.  There's a couple styles of giraffe - one called the alien!  Welcome to the forum!


----------

